# Kids Triathlon/Duathlon



## Yazzoo (20 Aug 2015)

Hi All,

My son, 7, has expressed an interest in attempting a duathlon/triathlon (swimming is weakest). I've never been involved in this world and don't know where to start. Does anyone know of any fun events for kids in Suffolk or maybe Norfolk/Essex? I'm thinking more 'it's all about the taking part' than competitive. To be honest I've no idea how he'd hold up against other kids his age and don't want him to be put off for life if the first one goes hugely wrong!

Any ideas?


----------



## summerdays (20 Aug 2015)

Why not contact your local group? My children took part in one organised by the local triathlon group Badtri, through their primary school, with other schools. I think they made it as easy as possible to take part, and you didn't need to be a great swimmer. It was more about taking part rather than winning, in fact I'm not sure they're was an individual winner, and everyone received a medal.


----------



## Yazzoo (20 Aug 2015)

That would be great if there was a group local to us. I've sent a couple of emails to the nearest ones (1.5hrs+ away) but had no response


----------



## Tommy2 (21 Aug 2015)

Should be some info here
http://www.triathlonengland.org/take-part


----------



## Ian A (24 Aug 2015)

http://www.triathlonengland.org/take-part/clubs/find-a-club


----------



## Yazzoo (24 Aug 2015)

Thank you all, I've been in touch with a very helpful lady and we're going along for a taster session this Wednesday evening, he's unbelievably excited!


----------



## Chris432626 (29 Aug 2015)

I think Castle Triathlon do some kids events. Hever in Kent next month is one of them.


----------

